# Just have to brag a little



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

My Boy Hank can be a big running, independent dog. Last week we ran a practice "All Age" course and he got up over a ridge and I spent the better part of an hour following him on an ATV tracking him only by satellite GPS (Garmin Astro). It can be a test of one's resolve not to pull the e-collar when he's ranging 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile out, but I held fast, trusted the gear and finally he picked me up from about 500 yards and came in for a ride home. He is certainly not the dog for someone who is wanting a handy little gun dog, though we do actually hunt the Prairies together. I always double check my gear and say a little prayer when I put him on the ground. He is the extreme and makes my heart beat.

It seems everything he does is long range, as demonstrated today. I ran a different course today and thought I lost him over yet another ridge. I checked the garmin and he was close, but I couldn't see him from my vantage point. Trusting the gear, I stopped and dismounted, walked a bit and saw him standing on point. I knew where I had put the bird, and it was nowhere near him, but he was locked up solid. Walking up to him I tested the wind direction and it was coming from the bird I planted, so I went to flush. I paced it off because I could hardly believe it - 63 Yards! I flushed and fired, he held all through and until I walked all the way back to him for a physical release. I don't think I could be more proud of him than I am right now!

Ken


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent story, definitely a proud moment. I've been thinking about the Garmin collar. How do you like it?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

every right to brag Ken ;D, I'd love to be able to get Ruby to that point.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Go Vizsla. Hard to find a dog like that!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you should be braggin' a lot Ken!!

Nice work! I know you had to have done a ton of work to get there.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GO BIG 'V' - I love big ranging pups - rather watch paint dry than hunt behind flushe-rs - do get a lot of birds - for me it's the POINT & nothing but the POINT -well done


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great looking dog. Amazing muscle... another Arnold Vizsla.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's nice to be able to share with folks. It gets a little desolate out here every once in a while, especially when you want to turn around to someone and say "Did you see THAT?!" 

Redbirddog swung into camp yesterday afternoon and will hang out with me for a day or two running dogs. It's nice to have the company.

dmak - The Garmin is now an essential part of my training and trailing equipment. I really like it because I can locate a dog and know where he is, if he's moving or standing. As a result using Hank's story as an example, you don't need to call him because he's on point, even if you can't see him. You can look and know if he's out front, to the rear, etc and respond appropriately even if you don't have actual eyes on him. Also, you can review the track after and see what course he ran, what the distance was, etc. It's a worthy investment IMO.

Ken


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been waiting to hear from real users of it. I've determined that I need to get a tracking system cause like your pup, there are times when Kauzy will get 1/2 mile or more out while he's blood/scent tracking. He's good at responding when I beep or whistle for him, but I have wanted a reliable silent option for a while


----------

